# Umts auf Gentoo?

## Mageta

HejHo Leute,

mal ne kleine Frage an die von euch, die eventuell schon Erfahrung mit umts/hsdpa am Laptop haben.

Ich hab mir vor 3 Monaten ein t500 gekauft (tolles Notebook) und dort is ein umts-modem verbaut. Ich brauch also theo. nur eine Sim-Card von irgend einem Anbieter um mit dem Teil mobil online zu gehen.

Ich hab auch schon herausgefunden wie ich die HW generell zum rennen bekomme.

Man braucht im Kernel das CDC ACM interface, das CDC WDM interface und ein CDC Ethernet interface. Soweit so gut. Jetzt hab ich drei pseudo-terminals die ich mit minicom ansprechen kann, ttyACM[012] (lang lang ist's her  :Very Happy: ).

Die Frage ist jetzt, hat jemand Erfahrung mit den WebSessions von Vodafone. Mir erscheint, Vodafone hat derzeit das beste Umts-Netz in D und da ich sowas nicht immer brauche, sondern nur 'n paar mal im Jahr ist das Angebot per PrePaid eigentlich ganze gut. Allerdings steht bei Vodafone auf der Homepage, dass man irgendwelche Verbindungssoftware braucht, die natürlich nur unter Windows und (der Profi staunt, der Laie wundert sich) MacOS existiert. Kann ich das wirklich NUR damit nutzen oder läuft das am Ende auf einen transparenten Proxy oder ähnliches hinaus, bei dem ich mich einfach mit einer Sim und dem Modem an einem APN anmelde und dann per Browser meine Sachen bezahlen kann, sobald ich das 1. mal aufs Netz zugreifen will.

Wäre super wenn da jemand schon Erfahrung hätte  :Very Happy: 

grüße,

- Mageta

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

diese Frage habe ich auch schon schonmal gestellt.

Bitte Forensuche benutzen und nach UMTS suchen.

So zwei Beispiele:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-766757-highlight-umts.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779654-highlight-umts.html

Gruss Joerg

----------

## cryptosteve

Kannst Dich ja nochmal melden, ob Dir die zwei Links reichen.

Ansonsten nochmal ein Link in eigener Sache: http://blog.crashmail.de/archives/265-Lenovo-Thinkpad-T500-mit-Gentoo-Linux.html

Meine wvdial.conf ist dagegen recht schnöde:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Init1 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","event.vodafone.de"

Stupid mode = 1

phone= *99#

Username = *

Password = *

```

Funktioniert insgesamt gut ...

----------

